# 1.8t, turbo setup help



## cabbymk1 (Nov 12, 2011)

So I have an 03 jetta awp I wanna do another turbo setup. But don't know the best way to go, my budget is like 3k. I don't want a k04 I want something more substantial. I don't wanna go too big it's my daily. But I'm still looking to get 250-280 whp. With a unitronic stage 1+ and 3inch turbo back. It has 126k miles and runs great. I'm just looking for better performance and power. I'm new to the forced induction scene. I've always had non turbod cars. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cabbymk1 said:


> So I have an 03 jetta awp I wanna do another turbo setup. But don't know the best way to go, my budget is like 3k. I don't want a k04 I want something more substantial. I don't wanna go too big it's my daily. But I'm still looking to get 250-280 whp. With a unitronic stage 1+ and 3inch turbo back. It has 126k miles and runs great. I'm just looking for better performance and power. I'm new to the forced induction scene. I've always had non turbod cars. Let me know what you guys think.


not trying to be mean bro so don't take this the wrong way... your ideas are unrealistic for a few reasons... I will try and point you in the right direction...

1) you won't be going big turbo with 3k no matter how you slice it... 3500-3750 at absolute minimum for a decent setup with used parts and some new parts... 3k with all new parts, you can forget that.

2)Unitronic stage 1+ is a stock turbo file and will not be what you want for a big turbo. wont work, you should be looking at big turbo software 550cc and up.

3) Go to the 1.8t engine forum and look at the FAQ Grogs made. This forum is more for boosted 2.0 engines and boost vr6 engines


----------



## cabbymk1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm just trying to figure out the best way to go without new internals I already ordered my fmic and cold air stuff. Again I'm extremely new to the turbo world. All I've ever had was a 1.8 mk1 and a mk3 12v. I'm just looking for any kind of idea. Any advice is good so thank you. Ill check it out.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

cabbymk1 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out the best way to go without new internals I already ordered my fmic and cold air stuff. Again I'm extremely new to the turbo world. All I've ever had was a 1.8 mk1 and a mk3 12v. I'm just looking for any kind of idea. Any advice is good so thank you. Ill check it out.


Go to Pagparts.com and get Arnolds 50 trim kit. Contact unitronics, find out how much the software upgrade will cost, get the MAF, find out what injectors you need.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

if you dont want to do rods, you should look into a gt28r or a 50 trim. i ran stock block 50 trim since feb 2010 @ 22 psi daily with no problems. i just now put rods last week. :thumbup:


----------



## cabbymk1 (Nov 12, 2011)

How do you feel about the f21 Franken turbo?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cabbymk1 said:


> How do you feel about the f21 Franken turbo?


meh. they are decent, but i personally don't really fool with hybrids. i prefer garrett turbos


----------



## cabbymk1 (Nov 12, 2011)

There are all kinds of different models for the gt28 which one will fit my car?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

go to the 1.8t forum and do some searching :thumbup:


----------



## cabbymk1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I checked out pag parts. The kit they have I do like a lot. For the 50 trim still don't know if that's the route I want to go. And what brand should I go with for rods?


----------



## cabbymk1 (Nov 12, 2011)

And I went to that forum couldn't find anything. I'm actually on it a lot trying to learn.


----------



## RyguyGTIt (Jul 14, 2011)

Go to ATP turbo, go to vehicle specific and then go to the VW/Audi turbo kits, they have a wide selection of kits from either just the turbo and oil and coolant lines all the way to manifold, downpipe, and inlet options. They range their turbos from the GT28R all the way to the GT3071R. Depends on power, a lot of people do GT2871 for good power but reliability. Just keep in mind, with more boost comes a need for better fueling, intake, and exhaust bolt ons. I do not suggest running a bigger turbo unless you


----------



## RyguyGTIt (Jul 14, 2011)

Have injectors, fuel pump, and a tune. That's my recommendation!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cabbymk1 said:


> I checked out pag parts. The kit they have I do like a lot. For the 50 trim still don't know if that's the route I want to go. And what brand should I go with for rods?


 PAG kits are the best :thumbup: For rods, get some IE 19mm drop in rods and keep your stock pistons. to alnswer your questions, gt28r or gt28rs will work for the power goals u listed. you could also look into a t3 super 60 :thumbup: 



cabbymk1 said:


> And I went to that forum couldn't find anything. I'm actually on it a lot trying to learn.


 LOL this thread? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5417830-FAQ-Links-DIY-Reference-Table-of-Contents-1.8t


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

used APR STG3 kit...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> used APR STG3 kit...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

run it on united or unitronic software, up the injectors to 630cc. good to go:beer: 
easy 300whp


----------



## RyguyGTIt (Jul 14, 2011)

Nvm ATP, if I am correct you can just get t3t4 hybrid Garrett turbo for reasonable price, use it on the stock manifold, and just get bigger injectors like 440cc, a 225 drop in fuel pump, and a decent tune by someone like unitronic, you'd be out the door for less then 3k


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

RyguyGTIt said:


> Nvm ATP, if I am correct you can just get t3t4 hybrid Garrett turbo for reasonable price, use it on the stock manifold, and just get bigger injectors like 440cc, a 225 drop in fuel pump, and a decent tune by someone like unitronic, you'd be out the door for less then 3k


 t3/t4's dont work on stock 1.8t manifold :thumbup:


----------



## RyguyGTIt (Jul 14, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> t3/t4's dont work on stock 1.8t manifold :thumbup:


 They don't? I've always seen tons and tons of guys run t3t4s, you just have to get the right exhaust bolt pattern


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

So the stock exhaust manifold is a 3 bolt, with all of a 50 cent piece area worth of flow (if not less). You'd need a t3 manifold to mount that turbo. Even if I could mount the stock turbo to it, I wouldn't. You can get them in several places though.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm parting out my PAG bottom mount T3 50 trim kit. You could buy my whole engine/turbo kit if you wanted too, whole car will be parted out. 19mm drop in IE rods w/ an AEB head, RMR/70mm intake manifold, PTE IC and bottom mount plumbing. I have a whole fueling kit to support all this that's included. 630s, inline fuel pump w/ an APR intank pump.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

RyguyGTIt said:


> They don't? I've always seen tons and tons of guys run t3t4s, you just have to get the right exhaust bolt pattern


Horrible idea.


----------



## RyguyGTIt (Jul 14, 2011)

screwball said:


> Horrible idea.


Well I wouldn't do it but in Eurotuner magazine I've seen a select few guys who have, to me not worth it just to do a turbo and that's it, in my opinion as well, exhaust manis for the 1.8t are pretty reasonable for some pretty good ones, same with a lot of other parts


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Adapters in general are not such a good idea on a turbo car. We run pretty high EGTs in the 1.8ts already and strapping an adapter to an already undersized stock manifold = lotsa problems. Plus you've got custom inlets and downpipes to make it all work it's not that much work from doing it right w/ a proper T25/T3/T4 setup from the door.


----------

